# Questions re ferret neutering



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

OK, this is going to sound silly, but my six-month old male ferret is due at the vet on Thurs. morning for neutering. I trust the vet (who has operated on ferrets before), HOWEVER my other half (who loves the ferret to bits) has been arguing that I am taking an unnecessary risk by having an operation done under general anaesthetics when the circumstances don't make it compulsory. Of course, any operation carries a risk, but I have gone from viewing Thursday's procedure from normal to "possibly jinxed/risky". 

Any comments on the above :blush:?

Aude x


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

If your vet is used to dealing with ferrets then the anaesthetic and surgery are low risk.
If you or your partner are very concerned then talk to your vet about using a hormone implant instead - this doesn't necessarily require an anaesthetic and chemically causes sterility and stops hormone-driven behaviouc for around 18months. It also has the benefit of not increasing likelihood of adrenal disease unlike surgical neutering.
Marie


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

marie_k said:


> If your vet is used to dealing with ferrets then the anaesthetic and surgery are low risk.
> If you or your partner are very concerned then talk to your vet about using a hormone implant instead - this doesn't necessarily require an anaesthetic and chemically causes sterility and stops hormone-driven behaviouc for around 18months. It also has the benefit of not increasing likelihood of adrenal disease unlike surgical neutering.
> Marie


Hi Marie,

What is adrenal disease? Haven't heard about it before.

Thanks! :help:


----------



## Connor_123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Are you getting him castrated for a particular reason? Scenting etc?


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

I used to run a ferret rescue and have more than 70 ferrets castrated and spayed whilst with me... and never lost one. Try not to worry...


----------



## Connor_123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Im sure if the vet has done it before and knows what he/she is doing it should be fine. 
I was thinking you needed advice on convincing your O/H!
My bad!


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Connor,

I did quite a lot of reading on the subject and also posted an earlier thread on here asking for advice. 

On the "against op" is that basically, he could very well remain as he is, we don't mind his smell as we have found that it is a lot less than the urban myth about ferrets. 

On the "pro-op" side, I am under the impression that leaving him "whole" _might_ be detrimental to him in the long term; there is no need to keep him whole as I don't have breeding plans; and a reduction in smell, less yellow in his coat due to hormone reduction and maybe a slightly calmer temperament are things that are not necessary, but that I would quite welcome if they were to come to pass. 

In conclusion, I don't want to put any of my pets under unnecessary risk, so I think I will phone the vet tomorrow to ask for more info.

What do you think?
Thanks!


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

Silvermoon77 said:


> Hi Marie,
> 
> What is adrenal disease? Haven't heard about it before.
> 
> Thanks! :help:


Hmmm, how to condense this into brief notes... 
The brain produces hormones that stimulate the testes to produce testosterone. Once testosterone (or oestrogen in females) is produced the brain stops stimulating further release. When castrated there is no testosterone produced by the now absent testes so the stimulatory hormones increase in concentration. The adrenal glands are the only place left with appropriate receptors so are massively stimulated instead. They start to ectopically produce sex hormones (may be testosterone, may be other hormones) but hormone production is poorly controlled so can be in very high levels. These hormones can cause hair loss, aggression, sexual behaviour, prostatic enlargement affecting urination and non specific lethargy/weight loss. They can even develop to adrenal tumours in a small number of cases.
A high proportion of neutered male and female ferrets develop this problem
but not all will have obvious clinical signs. Research from the Netherlands suggests that this occurs typically at 18months after neutering.
The hormone implant switches off the brain's hormone production avoiding these effects and also switching off the testes so ferrets are effectively neutered.
Let me know if that doesn't make sense, I'm very sleep deprived so it may not come out as it sounds in my head!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Silvermoon77 said:


> OK, this is going to sound silly, but my six-month old male ferret is due at the vet on Thurs. morning for neutering. I trust the vet (who has operated on ferrets before), HOWEVER my other half (who loves the ferret to bits) has been arguing that I am taking an unnecessary risk by having an operation done under general anaesthetics when the circumstances don't make it compulsory. Of course, any operation carries a risk, but I have gone from viewing Thursday's procedure from normal to "possibly jinxed/risky".
> 
> Any comments on the above :blush:?
> 
> Aude x


Providing the Vet is experienced, it really is a very low risk op and for males it's extremely simple. Ask your Vet what he uses, he should use Isoflourine gas which in itself makes the op even more low risk, Isoflo gas is used on children in hospitals, from then it's basically a small incision, quick snip and glue the incision up then they'll be woken and no doubt he'll be hopping around within the hour. We've had over 100 Ferrets in our care castrated and only once have we had an issue, but we expected that as the ferret in question was a 'high risk' patient as he was notorious for heart issues. If he's happy and generally healthy he should be fine. You'll all be much happier I guarentee you, try not to worry too much! :2thumb:


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Many thanks to all for the replies :2thumb:.


----------



## Connor_123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Silvermoon77 said:


> Hi Connor,
> 
> I did quite a lot of reading on the subject and also posted an earlier thread on here asking for advice.
> 
> ...


Yeah they dont smell that bad, mine are kept outside and i think the only thing i can smell most of the time is their poo and their coat!

If you don't plan to breed then i don't see why its a problem. And the other pro's you listed are additional bonuses too!

I will probably get mine castrated eventually, even though they are kept outside ( hopfully one day inside) and are two boys. 

My GF's ferret was castrated and he scents a lot less ( i think only when he gets a cuddle!) 

Though you can get their scent glands cleared if they are scented a lot. 


Hopefully your vet can give you better infomation, as im not really being useful! Haha.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

I have had over 200 ferrets castrated and spayed and have never had a problem.
never had a case of adrenal either.
Castration is a very very quick and easy operation taking less then 5 mins.
the risks are extremly low - sometimes they are not even given a full GA but just gas to knock them out as its so quick.
End result dont normally even need stitches but just a bit of glue.

The benefits much outweight any risks to me personally.
No hormonal agression
Can live with other ferrets with no fighting or mating
No marking around the house
No smell


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Male ferrets go through castration very well all mine came home 4 hours later looking like they had never been out at all.

They smell nicer and for obvious reasons i have three boys living together so it was necessary.

Females are more at risk because its more invasive although the risks are still very small but much safer in the long run if your not breeding.

Marina


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

if you haven't had him micro-chipped yet - take the opportunity to get it done whilst he is being castrated - he wont feel a thing!


----------

